
Brain Test malware re-emerges: 13 apps found in Google Play - lovelearning
https://blog.lookout.com/blog/2016/01/06/brain-test-re-emerges/
======
dawnbreez
This reminds me of an old xkcd comic. One proposes a spam-detection system in
which one must provide well-thought-out commentary on other posts to make
posts of your own.

The other states that "Spammers will just write bots that can make intelligent
statements about other posts-- _oh_."

In any case, I'm kind of surprised. Malware that is hidden under a
legitimately-made, _fun_ game is a new one.

